# Tot ce vreau ce-mi doresc sa ma iubesti ca in prima zii



## usa_scott

Re.: "Tot ce vreau ce-mi doresc sa ma iubesti ca in prima zii"

I can make out a few words - _all, want, desire, love (me)_ - but that's about it. Can anyone offer a good English translation for the entire sentence?

Thank you!

Scott


----------



## parakseno

usa_scott said:


> Re.: "Tot ce vreau ce-mi doresc sa ma iubesti ca in prima zii"
> 
> I can make out a few words - _all, want, desire, love (me)_ - but that's about it. Can anyone offer a good English translation for the entire sentence?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Scott



Hello there!

Your sentence would be more correctly written as:
"Tot ce vreau, tot ce-mi doresc e să mă iubeşti ca în prima zi."
In English that would be: "All I want, all I desire is for you to love me as in the first day."


Parakseno.


----------



## house21

Or can have: All I want is to love me the way you did for the first time


----------



## Arcy

IMO:

All I want is you loved me the way you used to when we first met.


----------



## Trisia

Oh... I think the best way would be to end Parakseno's suggestion with the final part in Arcy's version:

"All I want, all I desire is for you to love me the way you used to when we first met."

Of course it's a nice line, but it's a bit weird from a logical point of view


----------



## Arcy

Trisia said:


> Oh... I think the best way would be to end Parakseno's suggestion with the final part in Arcy's version:
> 
> "All I want, all I desire is for you to love me the way you used to when we first met."
> 
> Of course it's a nice line, but it's a bit weird from a logical point of view



Thank you.


----------

